# brauche tips zum feedern,..



## boss (4. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mir jetzt eine Feederrute zu geleget und will mit dem feeder angeln anfangen,

angle am einen see der 70ha hat.
ich habe eine 3,60m (sänger Mp-1 Heavy feeder)
nehme eine front bremsen rolle von spro ( montana) mit genügend schnur reserven.
benutzen will ich eine schlaufen montage für den korb.
soweit habe ich schon so einiges gelesen und mich informiert nur habe da immer noch eine frage die ich gerne beantwortet bekommen würde.

und zwar weiss ich nicht so genau was ich alls hauptschnur nehmen soll??
ist es besser eine mono zu nehmen wenn welche stärke und welche schnur könnt ihr mir fürs feedern empfelen?
oder lieber eine 0,10 geflochten mit ca.8 meter mono für die dehnung damit der fisch nicht ausschlitzt.

hoffe könnt mir weiter helfen.

gruss
M.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: brauche tips zum feedern,..*

Moin!

Also Geflecht nehme ich nur wenn ich auf Entfernungen von 30m+ fische, darunter eig nur Mono.

Mit dem Schnurpuffer kann ich mich nicht so richtig anfreunden, immerhin sind die Feederruten an sich ja schon recht weich und sollten die Schläge abfedern können. 

Vlt bin ich auch einfach nur zu faul ein Stück Mono zwischenzuschalten


----------



## boss (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: brauche tips zum feedern,..*

hm ich muss dann auch mal schauen welche schnur ich nehm,

welche nimmst du denn als mono? will da keine zu dicke nehmen  wegen der abschreck gefahr,...

habe jetzt erstmal nur nen 10g korb und nen 30g.
klar muss ich schauen wegen der entfernung aber bei der größe des see´s habe ich genug weiten.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: brauche tips zum feedern,..*

Bei meinem Tackle Dealer hing mal ne Mosella Select Feeder, ich glaub ich hab die in 0,22 oder 0,20 mm mitgenommen, dünner gehe ich normalerweise nicht da ich meine Feedercombos auch zum Ansitzen auf Barsch nehme. 
Körbe benutze ich auch bis höchstens 20g.
Geh am besten mal zu deinem Angelgerätehändler, der wird was passendes da haben.

Zum Anfangen würde ich dir aber erstmal Feedern auf kürzere Distanzen empfehlen, so hab ich auch angefangen, so kannst du auch besser deinen Futterplatz kontrollieren da du auch besser an deinen Platz kommt. Bei meinen ersten Versuchen hab ich auch erstmal alles rausgefeuert bis ich mal mit nem Bekannten auf kurze Distanz gefischt hab, und hatte gleich Erfolg, ich hatte einfach ein besseres Handling mit der kompletten Angelei#6


----------



## boss (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: brauche tips zum feedern,..*

ja habe mir jetzt auch eine abriebfeste Feeder-Schnur angeschaut eine 0,25 und eine 0,20 von perca gerade bei askari im angebot extra fürs feedern könnte ja ganz ok sein.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: brauche tips zum feedern,..*



boss schrieb:


> ja habe mir jetzt auch eine abriebfeste Feeder-Schnur angeschaut eine 0,25 und eine 0,20 von perca gerade bei askari im angebot extra fürs feedern könnte ja ganz ok sein.



Von Perca Schnüren lass ich die Finger, hatte mal ne 0,25er, 0,28er und 0,30er gekauft, gelinde gesagt Schrott

Wie gesagt, dein Händler des Vertrauens müsste was gutes haben#6


----------



## Knispel (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: brauche tips zum feedern,..*

Ich benutze seit Jahren nur die Dream Line Super Touch ( Mono ) zum Feedern, Stippen und auf Karpfen. Gibt es bei Gerlinger in 1000 m Ware, sehr zu empfehlen.

http://www.gerlinger.de/content/okat-hauptkatalog/index.php

Seite 292 / 293

Es ist eine der wenigen Schnüre, wo die Durchmesserangabe tatsächlich stimmt - hab ich mit der Micrometerschraube nachgemessen. Viele "Tragkraftwunder" liegen bis zu 3/100 mm über ihren angegebenen durchmesser.


----------



## Bentham (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: brauche tips zum feedern,..*



boss schrieb:


> hm ich muss dann auch mal schauen welche schnur ich nehm,
> 
> welche nimmst du denn als mono? will da keine zu dicke nehmen  wegen der abschreck gefahr,...
> 
> ...



Ich fische Shimano Technium, die ich für optimal zum Feedern halte. Sehr wenig Dehnung, gute Abriebfestigkeit und die Stärke stimmt auch.


----------



## lsski (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: brauche tips zum feedern,..*

Hallo !

Da es bei euch im See bestimmt Karpfen gibt und du auch diese Fische fangen wirst ist eine Mono Anteil von Vorteil
Je nach Bodenbeschaffenheit deines Gewässers soltest du die Leinen einsetzen. 

 Ich und meine Frau habe 4 gleiche Freilaufrollen und somit kein Problem immer die richtige Schnur zum Gewässer / Fischart zu wählen. 
Die 8 Spulen sind:
 2 X 0,12 Gepflochtene WFT Color+12m 0,32 Fluoro Mono ( Für Rhein Barben und Co)
2 x 0,32 Fluorocarbon ( schön Schwer liegt sie auf dem Boden des Stillgewässers für Karpfen ) Läst sich aber schlecht werfen!!
2 x 0,28 Mono  ( Für Zander und Weisfische )
2 X 0,25 Gepflochtene +06m 0,45 Mono ( Für Monster < 4kg Rhein Barben )

Ihr fragt euch bestimmt warum man zwei verschiedene Leinen auf einen Fischart angeln soll, Barben im Rhein über 4 kg sind Monster und verhalten sich auch so da muß mann gegen halten und eine 0,32 Leine die schon Macken hat kann da schnell mal reißen und aus der Traum vom Riesen-Fisch.
All die "Waller Bisse" ohne Schleim Spuren am Vorfach waren bestimmt Monsterbarbe auf abwegen!!!
Die Monster sortiert man über Köder Größe aus
150g Käse ist nicht zu groß

LG Jeff


----------



## carpfisherbasti (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: brauche tips zum feedern,..*

Hi, kannst geflochtene und monofile verwenden...
ich empfehle aber doch eher monofil, weil geflochtene bei mir nur zum Einsatz kommt wenn ich auf große Distanzen fische...
ich würde die Schnurstärke doch etwas stärker wählen weil doch gelegentlich ein Karpfen einsteigen kann...
also ca. 0,25mm oder 0,20mm is dann doch deine eigene Entscheidung...!

Grüße Carpfisherbasti #6


----------



## boss (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: brauche tips zum feedern,..*

nach den antworten hier und nach dem ich noch etwas gelesen habe habe ich mich dann doch dafür endschieden eine mono zu nehmen sollte mir ausreichen und mit dem puffer beim drill die richtige wahl wenn es wirklich mal zum drill mit nem karpfen kommt.

ich dachte da jetzt an eine 
*Quantum Quattron Salsa Schnur in 0,22er also 4,5kg*



kennt ihr diese schnur habe gutes von der gehört.


----------



## Downbeat (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: brauche tips zum feedern,..*

Hab die auf einer Rolle für`s Ansitzangeln in 0,30.
Kann dir aber nicht viel dazu erzählen da ich sie erst 2mal gefischt habe.
Macht aber einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## carpfisherbasti (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: brauche tips zum feedern,..*

*Allrounder- Wir können immer und überall*

Ganz meiner Meinung...


----------



## lsski (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: brauche tips zum feedern,..*



boss schrieb:


> nach den antworten hier und nach dem ich noch etwas gelesen habe habe ich mich dann doch dafür endschieden eine mono zu nehmen sollte mir ausreichen und mit dem puffer beim drill die richtige wahl wenn es wirklich mal zum drill mit nem karpfen kommt.
> 
> ich dachte da jetzt an eine
> *Quantum Quattron Salsa Schnur in 0,22er also 4,5kg*
> ...



Ja 4,5 Kg wenn sie neu und unbeschadet ist, aber du willst ja ich sag mal Grundangeln. Wenn du Abrisse bekommst pack Schlagschnur und einen guten Knoten drauf.


----------



## boss (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: brauche tips zum feedern,..*

danke für die antworten aber habe da noch so eine frage,

und zwar wenn man jetzt einwirft und die entfernung hat macht man ja die schnur in den klip rein damit man immer die selbe entfernung hat ist das richtig?
wenn ja, wie ist es dann wenn man einen massigen fisch am hacken hat und er die schnur von der rolle zieht und dann zu dem punkt kommt wo die schnur im klip steckt, passiert der schnur nichts, weil ich mir denke das die schnur dann nicht normal ablaufen kann oder irre ich mich????


----------



## Bentham (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: brauche tips zum feedern,..*

Da irrst du nicht.

Es gibt mehrere Lösungen:
Wenn wirklich große Fische zu erwarten sind, dann kannst du entweder 1-2 Kurbelumdrehungen machen nachdem du ausgeworfen hast, oder du kannst die Schnur anders befestigen. Das geht zum Beispiel mit einem Gummi (Fahrradschlauch oder ähnliches). Daneben kannst du noch die Schnur mit einem Stift markieren, so dass du immer weißt, wie weit du geworfen hast.
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, dass du die Schnur nach dem Auswerfen aus dem Schnurklipp entfernst und vorm Einholen wieder einhängst.

Um ehrlich zu sein, hatte ich aber noch nie das Problem, dass die im Schnurklipp hängende Schnur den Drill in irgendeiner Form beeinträchtigt hätte. Du hängst ja ohnehin am anderen Ende und Feederruten sind im normalfall recht gute Stoßdämpfer.


----------



## Slick (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: brauche tips zum feedern,..*

Mir sind schon oft die Vorfächer abgerissen,weil die Schnur noch im Clip war und 3-5 Kurbelumdrehungen an Schnur als Reserve nicht ausgereicht hat.Daher Schnurstopper als Markierung(Schnur raus aus dem Clip nach dem Auswerfen) oder Fahrradschlauch über die Spule.


Grüße


----------



## Reiti no.1 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: brauche tips zum feedern,..*

Da ich eine ähnliche Frage habe, stelle ich sie gleich hier.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher welche Schnur ich für meine Feeder Wg 150g bestückt mit mittlerer Freilaufrolle verwenden soll.
Zu 60% werde ich in der Donau mit 60g-80g Körben angeln.
Ich möchte damit auf größere Weißfische (Brachsen,Döbel,Barben) angeln. Ist eine 25er monofil da zu dünn ?


----------



## boss (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: brauche tips zum feedern,..*

@ reiti no.1

hi ich hoffe ich kann dir etwas helfen,

da ich mir viele sachen durchgelesen habe und mir auch videos zum feedern angeschaut habe würde ich zum fluss angeln eher auf eine 0,10 geflecht gehen und daran noch eine mono in 2x ruten länge dran binden damit man noch etwas puffer hat und der fisch nicht ausschlitzt. so eine montage habe ich bei berti von team spro gesehen in dem video.
da ich erstmal nur am see bei uns angle reicht mir ne mono aus nehme max 30g körbe wenn überhaupt.
und die strömung ist im fluss ja echt stark und das der biss durch kommt geflecht.
aber bitte die erfahrenen feeder angler, wenn ich was falsches sage bitte korigieren.

wie gesagt mein wissen kommt erst noch von video´s und lesen. aber hoffe konnte dir etwas helfen hier der link zum feeder video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcoFs89M-sY

ps: video besteht aus mehreren teilen 

gruss M.


----------



## Slick (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: brauche tips zum feedern,..*



Reiti no.1 schrieb:


> Da ich eine ähnliche Frage habe, stelle ich sie gleich hier.
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher welche Schnur ich für meine Feeder Wg 150g bestückt mit mittlerer Freilaufrolle verwenden soll.
> Zu 60% werde ich in der Donau mit 60g-80g Körben angeln.
> Ich möchte damit auf größere Weißfische (Brachsen,Döbel,Barben) angeln. Ist eine 25er monofil da zu dünn ?




Moin,

ich angeln auch an einem Fluss den Main.Ich hatte vorher 15er(4,5 kg) PowerPro drauf,dann 19er(6,80 kg) und 2012 wird 23er(9 kg) gefischt.Weshalb?

Man weiß nie was beißt,den auf Made und Wurm da stehen alle Fische drauf,sei es Zander oder eine Grundel.Die Wasserhindernisse machen einem auch zu schaffen und die dickere Schnur störte bis jetzt keinen Fisch.Ich würde Geflecht(keine Dehung,schwimmend) nutzen weniger Strömungswiderstand und bei einem Hänger verlierst du im schlimmsten Fall nur die Schlagschnur+Montage und das Geflecht ist noch auf der Rolle,aber wenn du Mono willst dann rate ich dir zu einer dicken Schnur wie z.B. Sufix Feeder Mono in 0,28

http://www.derstippershop.de/250m-Feeder-Mono

Grüße


----------



## siwok44 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: brauche tips zum feedern,..*

Ich habe auch auf der FEEDERRUTE o,25mm immer,kommt ja alles vor......mal eine kleine Rotfeder gedrilt und unerwartet ist ein Hecht darauf gegangen.
Ein super beifang.


----------



## boss (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: brauche tips zum feedern,..*

hi leut´s,

was benutzt ihr eigendlich so für rollen zum feedern, ich habe zu hause noch eine spro montana liegen die 4800er hat nen schönen großen rotor und geht einiges an schnur drauf, bremse ist recht fein finde ich und stbil ist die auch bei den ganzen würfen mit korb und futter.
was haltet ihr von der rolle, habe mir jetzt erst keine lust was neues anzulegen, habe da noch paar hardliner lcs (freilauf) 10200er, 10300er an meinen grund ruten vieleicht eher eine von dennen??


----------



## Fitze-DD (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: brauche tips zum feedern,..*

Für die Elbe bei Dresden verwende ich eine 0.35 Monofile bei 80-120g Futterkorb, kommt drauf an.

Die Schlaufenmontage funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut damit. Fürs Vorfach verwende ich einfach die vorgefertigten Feederhaken mit Schnur, bei ca 50-60cm.

:m


----------



## Reiti no.1 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: brauche tips zum feedern,..*

35er ist schon gut dick zum feedern. Ich möchte geflecht nicht benutzen. 
Werde dann eine 25er benutzen.


----------



## Faulenzer90 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: brauche tips zum feedern,..*

@ fitze DD Was fischst du denn führ eine Rute?
Ich wollt mir auch noch mahl ne schwere Feeder holen!

@ Reiti no 1
25er wäre mir schon eine nummer zu schwach ich würd 28er aufwärts Fischen.
Oder wenn du im Fluss Fischst geflecht vorschalten wegen strömungsdruck!


----------



## vechtehunter (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: brauche tips zum feedern,..*

Hi, ich benuzte die Balzer Carpline in 0,28 und komme mit der beim Feedern sehr gut zurecht.
Auch auf großen Distanzen fische ich mit dieser und keinem geflecht.

LG vechtehunter


----------



## Moricce (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: brauche tips zum feedern,..*

Hi an alle 
 Hatte mir überlegt eventuell bei Askari Die ``Sänger Startec Tx Feeder`` zu kaufen(Für 25,99 Euro ,3,60 Meter lang und hat 0-150 Gramm WG)
 Habe nun aber endeckt, das diese in der Revelanz ganz weit hinten steht.
 Habe mich also umgeschaut und habe die ``Browning Ambition Feeder`` endeckt, welche schon fast komplett ausverkauft ist)
 (Für 27,99 Euro ,3,30 Meter lang und hat 0-90 Gramm WG)


 Also frage an euch: Welche Rute soll ich nehmen?

 Danke für jede Antwort


----------



## Bentham (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: brauche tips zum feedern,..*



Moricce schrieb:


> Hi an alle
> Hatte mir überlegt eventuell bei Askari Die ``Sänger Startec Tx Feeder`` zu kaufen(Für 25,99 Euro ,3,60 Meter lang und hat 0-150 Gramm WG)
> Habe nun aber endeckt, das diese in der Revelanz ganz weit hinten steht.
> Habe mich also umgeschaut und habe die ``Browning Ambition Feeder`` endeckt, welche schon fast komplett ausverkauft ist)
> ...



Was meinst du mit Relevanz?

Zunächst solltest du klären, wie schwer die Rute ist. Zwischen 90 und 150g besteht schon ein kleiner Unterschied.

Ich persönlich empfinde 3,3m für eine Feederrute zudem zu kurz.


----------



## Moricce (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: brauche tips zum feedern,..*

Mit Relevaz war Eigentlich die`` Beliebtheit`` gemeint

Ich habe mir auch schon gedacht , dass dies zu kurz ist(habe nicht wirklich drüber nachgedacht sie wirklich zu kaufen|kopfkrat

Habe aber jetzt die ``Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder ``endeckt für 32,99 Euro(3,60 m lang,310 gr. schwer und hat ein WG von 0-180 gramm)


----------



## Andal (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: brauche tips zum feedern,..*

Ich fische sehr gerne mit Zitterspitzruten von "nur" 10', oder 11'. Aber halt auch da, wo es Sinn macht. Im Nahbereich und an kleinen Gewässern. Was will ich dort auch mit 4 m Stangen, die Pflastersteine werfen können!?


----------



## Bentham (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: brauche tips zum feedern,..*

Nix, aber in solchen Gewässern fischst du normalerweise auch nicht mit 150g Andal 

Die Spirit MP1 wird überall in den höchsten Tönen gelobt.


----------



## Moricce (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: brauche tips zum feedern,..*

Han jetzt auch schon viel gutes von der ``Shimano Joy Feeder``
gehört.

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/index_sid7479c55fba494bde8a8a580879a03f1f_x1.htm

Ich kann mich nicht entschieden;+;+;+;+;+;+;+?!?!?!

Entweder Die Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder oder Die Shimano Joy Feeder!!??!!??!!


Ich weiss es nicht .  Jede der beiden hat ihre Vorteile|krach:


----------



## Bentham (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: brauche tips zum feedern,..*

Die hat nun wieder 100g Wurfgewicht. Vielleicht solltest du erstmal entscheiden, was du überhaupt benötigst?


----------



## Moricce (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: brauche tips zum feedern,..*

brauche haubtsächlich etwas, mit dem ich schon etwas schwereres um die 100. gramm rausbringen kann


----------



## Bentham (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: brauche tips zum feedern,..*

100g Futterkorb oder 100g insgesamt? 

Spitzfindigkeit bei Seite:
Ich würde die Spirit MP1 kaufen.


----------



## Moricce (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: brauche tips zum feedern,..*

Meinte 100 gr. insgesamt|wavey:

Habe jetzt schon des öfteren gehört dass die Shimano nicht unbedingt ``Das Wahre`` ist 

tendiere im Moment auch zu der Sänger


----------

